

What is important that is underreported in the media and needs more discussion? - aknalid

I am curious. It should be compelling to our existence and&#x2F;or future. Preferably technology related.<p>I am helping out with a big media company and they are interested in doing something in this arena. Would love you guys&#x27;s input and if we make something based on your suggestions, I&#x27;ll report back.
======
smt88
"Hard news doesn't sell" \-- or, in the modern world, it doesn't get clicks or
viewers.

So pretty much everything that _is_ important is under-reported. Climate
change, government corruption, corporate crime, etc. etc. A lot of that stuff
is very dry in the mind of the general public, and "young girl kidnapped" or
"puppies or rollerskates" just make more money.

Since you asked for something technology related, I'd say the danger of AI,
the debate between solar/nuclear energy for the future, the high
human/environmental costs of low-price hardware (mobile phones mostly)...
pretty much anything is getting under-covered.

